

Statistical Learning in Clojure Part 1: LDA & QDA Classifiers - kyleburton
http://incanter.wordpress.com/2009/10/18/lda-qda/

======
jstraszheim
It looks like an awesome book. You can get the PDF for free if you follow the
links the article.

~~~
raju
HN discussion (on the book and it being available as a PDF here
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=881230>)

